# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2007 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

*C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School*
*2007 Schedule*​
Host: Malden Police Department
Date: May 1, 2, 3, 2007
Location: Malden Irish American Association
 177 West Street
 Malden, MA 02148
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Host: M.P.T.C. - Plymouth
Date: May 8, 9, 10, 2007
Location: Yarmouth Police Department
 One Brad Erickson Way 
 West Yarmouth, MA 02673 
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
**To reserve seats for this class ONLY please call Alison Taylor at* 
*508 830-6318.*

Host: Mount Wachusett Community College
Date: May 23, 24, 25, 2007
Location: Mount Wachusett Community College
 444 Green Street 
 Gardner, MA 01440
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

The cost of the program is $289.00 per officer, with payment due on or before the first day of class. To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 395-8708.


----------

